# Electric, Plumbing Service Lines Across Property Lines



## Mule (Feb 11, 2010)

A question came up on a replat (making three properties out of one) and about existing electrical and plumbing crossing the property line IF a replat was granted.

It used to be in the code that you couldn't cross a property line with water and sewer lines. In other words everyones water, sewer and electrical lines must be on their own property.

I don't remember seeing that now. Sooooo could one persons water, sewer or electrical cross another persons property???

I said that they could if there was an easement.

Comments........Code sections????


----------



## Alias (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Electric, Plumbing Service Lines Across Property Lines

Mule -

Planning and Zoning Department handles our lot splits.  This is where you will probably find the specs for utilities.  Here, we require a dedicated easement that is recorded at the County Recorder's Office when the lots are split.

Of course, it doesn't always work out as planned.  We have a lot of properties here that no one thought about where the utilities should run.  My property (4 acres) is a good example, split in the mid-sixties.  I have a high voltage electric line plus the phone line zigzagging across my property.  The utilities were supposed to go down the dedicated easement/driveway to the west of my property.  Oops, guess no one read the map.

Sue, where the west still lives..................


----------



## texas transplant (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Electric, Plumbing Service Lines Across Property Lines

Mule,

Agree with you.   Easements are required if the water, sewer, electric or anything else crosses property lines.

Don't have an ICC code section to throw at you, but if its not on your property (or an easement granted to you) how you going to access it for repairs and maintenance when the guy next door says stay off your property.

We do have a local amendment that requires water and sewer to be independent and on your property or easement.   Electric is covered by the co-op they only run services across someone elses property if they have an easement in place.


----------



## cboboggs (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Electric, Plumbing Service Lines Across Property Lines

Mule:

It is a zoning issue here. We also require recorded easements when the property is split. I don't believe you will find a section in the building code.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Electric, Plumbing Service Lines Across Property Lines

Easement needed!


----------



## Mule (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Electric, Plumbing Service Lines Across Property Lines

Didn't there used to be something in the UPC about water and sewer crossing property lines????? Or am I having flashbacks?


----------



## Donald (Nov 24, 2010)

When we are in need of a good and experienced emergency plumber, then we need to consider some very important factors. These factors will help us to choose the best plumber service for our problems. If these factors are considered while searching for good plumbers, it will be much easier to make a more informed decision about who to choose.


----------



## north star (Nov 24, 2010)

** * * ** 

Mule,



From the `06 IPC:  - *701.3 Separate sewer connection.*

"Every building having plumbing fixtures installed and intended for human habitation,

occupancy or use on premises abutting on a street, alley or easement in which there is

a public sewer shall have a separate connection with the sewer.......Where located on

the same lot, multiple buildings shall not be prohibited from connecting to a common

building sewer that connects to the public sewer."



** * * **


----------



## fatboy (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome Donald.....................but............HUH?


----------



## robertsamual (Dec 6, 2010)

cboboggs said:
			
		

> Mule:It is a zoning issue here. We also require recorded easements when the property is split. I don't believe you will find a section in the building code.


Actually the same thing came into my mind when considering the repair and electrical issues in property. I did a lot debate on this topic previously and I am sure that nothing is going to make a sense.:-?


----------



## Mule (Dec 6, 2010)

north star said:
			
		

> ** * * ** Mule,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They would have separate sewer lines, they would just be across property lines.


----------



## north star (Dec 6, 2010)

*>>>>>>>* 

Mule,



If they now have separate property lines, then all utilities will need

to be easements recorded at the property deeds / instruments

recording place. Our is the county property tax assessor's office.

*<<<<<<<*


----------



## jar546 (Dec 6, 2010)

Spam alert on Donald.  Moderators, please keep an eye on his posts and let me know.


----------

